# He filed after being separated after 7 days.



## cyndi_bear27 (Aug 23, 2010)

He left on August 11th. We have a 5 month old son. I thought I had post pardum depression. So I went to get myself some help. I've been in an out patient treatment center for the past 2 months. At first they couldn't find out what was wrong with me. About a month ago they found out that my thyroid had stopped working. They told me that my levels were nothing they had ever seen before. I'll be better once they can level me out on some meds.

Apparently this was too much for my husband to take. Depression and mood swings had taken their toll on the marriage. He left on the 11th and filed for divorce on the 18th. Just 7 days after living at mommy and daddy's house. They are rich and of course paid for the divorce. They are playing very dirty. They took my son from me on Friday. They told the judge that I'm mentally unfit since I've been getting treatment. I have a letter from my doctor saying that I'm not nuts. I got a lawyer this morning and I'll have my son back in about a week.

The horrible thing is that I don't want this. I want him back. I don't want him to leave. I know that I've been slightly nuts lately. But most people are after they have had a baby. And double whammy my thyroid took a crap. I don't want this divorce. And since his parents are letting him stay there and are paying for everything right now they have him by the balls. And there isn't anything I can do about it.

I have been the bread winner for the past 5 years. I have a very good job. I have a lot going for me. He's insane for leaving. I keep telling myself that he's a loser and I'm better off. I'm starting to believe it. But it's not making me feel very good. I miss him. It's going to be so hard without him here. I can't believe all this is happening to me. I wish he would listen to his heart and not his parents wallets. 

I wish there was something I could do to stop this. We were only separated for 7 darn days. Who in the hell does this to someone right after they have your baby? I know I'm going to be ok. I'm doing everything I can right now to save everything I've worked so hard for. I'm trying to stay strong for my son. He is my heart. This is just horse poopie!

Any advise?


----------



## bellringer (Aug 20, 2010)

I know how you are feeling, my stbxh called me on the phone in january it was a thursday afternoon and told me he wanted a divorce, no separation at all, we went to therepy 3 times, when i asked if we were going back he said no we will work things out, that was in november and jan he wanted out. I feel for you having a 5 month old, thats terrible of him to do to his family. I found out later mine had a gf. You have a long road ahead of you with a new baby and all, I found my strenght through my 6 yr old son. I was angry in the beginning now i have come to accept it, he wasnt happy with me, I never begged him to come back, i figured if he wasnt happy here then mabey he could be happy with someone else. my son is the lite of my life, and guess what I have the best part of my stbx. my son. good luck I feel for you


----------



## Brewster 59 (Jun 19, 2010)

cyndi_bear27 said:


> He left on August 11th. We have a 5 month old son. I thought I had post pardum depression. So I went to get myself some help. I've been in an out patient treatment center for the past 2 months. At first they couldn't find out what was wrong with me. About a month ago they found out that my thyroid had stopped working. They told me that my levels were nothing they had ever seen before. I'll be better once they can level me out on some meds.
> 
> Apparently this was too much for my husband to take. Depression and mood swings had taken their toll on the marriage. He left on the 11th and filed for divorce on the 18th. Just 7 days after living at mommy and daddy's house. They are rich and of course paid for the divorce. They are playing very dirty. They took my son from me on Friday. They told the judge that I'm mentally unfit since I've been getting treatment. I have a letter from my doctor saying that I'm not nuts. I got a lawyer this morning and I'll have my son back in about a week.
> 
> ...


Give thanks for the blessings you have in life, I know this is hard to accept but actually your lucky he showed his true colors so soon. What I mean is you could have spent years with this guy b4 finding out he will only be around for the good times and will ditch you when times are tough.

I would do a web search on the 7 stages of grief as you will probably go through them and it helps to know what you are feeling is normal even if it feels crazy.

I would get a good lawyer and prepare for battle cuz these people have money and will play very dirty. In all fairness to your inlaws who knows what the H told them. 

Good luck to ya.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

cyndi_bear27 said:


> He left on August 11th. We have a 5 month old son. I thought I had post pardum depression. So I went to get myself some help. I've been in an out patient treatment center for the past 2 months. At first they couldn't find out what was wrong with me. About a month ago they found out that my thyroid had stopped working. They told me that my levels were nothing they had ever seen before. I'll be better once they can level me out on some meds.
> 
> Apparently this was too much for my husband to take. Depression and mood swings had taken their toll on the marriage. He left on the 11th and filed for divorce on the 18th. Just 7 days after living at mommy and daddy's house. They are rich and of course paid for the divorce. They are playing very dirty. They took my son from me on Friday. They told the judge that I'm mentally unfit since I've been getting treatment. I have a letter from my doctor saying that I'm not nuts. I got a lawyer this morning and I'll have my son back in about a week.
> 
> ...


Your story is similar to mine. I had a baby boy Dec 08 and I did not know until Oct 09 that my thyroid was completely messed up. In Nov 09 H started acting strange and by Feb of this year I found out that he had started an affair with someone from work(my records of his affair go back to Nov 09). I got my thyroid condition in check now(I refused to take prescription meds, I take kelp instead) and the thyroid has been ok for the past 9 months. Unfortunately H filed for Divorce after I busted him on the affair in March 09. My son is 20 months old. 

Later I found out that thyroid condition can cause some negative moods as well and many other things. In my case I had to go on a special diet because son was diagnosed with food allergies at 4 months and I was breastfeeding him up until the age of 1. That plus hormones going haywire post birth contributed to my thyroid condtion. I told husband about this but that did not change his mind on divorce. Our divorce will be final in less than a month.


----------

